# This Week In the Shop



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*One Project & Class Descriptions*

Good week for struggles and not-quite-there-yets in the woodshop this week. Three projects left the floor complete. The first, chalkboard that has been wind-blown, vandalized and otherwise destroyed three times. We'll see if it sticks this time.

Here's the link to the photo- for some reason the picture loader isn't working….

The other two projects I failed to take a picture of. On Mon or Tues, I'll put up a picture of those two projects.

spent a majority of my time this week networking with the community-at-large and negotiating class objectives with other teachers. I have a few interesting classes being put together:
*
Two Art Car themed classes.* One focuses on building a parade float, the other will design bicycle-based alternative transportation (think trikes, scooters and quad-cycles).

*Working on the Homies. * A home-improvement themed class for adults with neurological differences to gain skills and confidence in home-care. I hope film some work done by the students to use as a home-improvement show assignment.
*
Environmental Maintainability. *The academic objectives for this class is to learn about and how to maintain the man-sculpted environment of the school. We have thirty trees to plant over the next few weeks, and about twice that number to water. I won't have enough time to do it all, but we'll try.

*A woodshop production class & a woodshop master class.* The main difference between these two classes will be the driving force of the projects. Masterclass students choose their work within skill level, production students produce what the student business classes need them to.

part of a long(er) post at www.woodshopcowboy.com


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*Jewelry Box*

My eleven-year-old student finished up his Mother's Day Box last Thurs. The box has been a three-to-four month process. He's learned a lot…especially how to fix broken parts.










The full design & build process can be found here.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Jewelry Box*
> 
> My eleven-year-old student finished up his Mother's Day Box last Thurs. The box has been a three-to-four month process. He's learned a lot…especially how to fix broken parts.
> 
> ...


I think what a first successfully project really represents is the realization for it's creator that they can achieve things they never imagined. You helped your student make this discovery as well as this box. Congratulations!


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*Marble Trestle Table for Grilling *










There's a saying in electronic/maker/hacker circles. Sometimes, you just need enough junk before you can start doing cool stuff. You need a "critical mass" of stuff. This trestle table came together because of a "critical mass" of junk. The pressure treated base was scrap pieces from a variety of sources (work, my own projects, etc) and the top came from a neighbor's remodel. As any maker will tell you: if you don't collect the stuff somewhere, you don't get the idea to use it. The process works and I got a cute little grilling table out of it.

I enjoyed this build - I just wish that front right corner didn't dip so much. A matchbook oughta fix that little twist.

Posted the build at www.woodshopcowboy.com


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Marble Trestle Table for Grilling *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you. can't have enough junk as long as it is wood. Nice trestle table.


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*Children's Picnic Table*

This week in the shop, I got the chance to use up a few of the pine boards laying in the woodpile. My son got a picnic table out of the deal. The table is 24″ L, 11″ W & about 11″ H. You can catch a few other projects at www.woodshopcowboy.com.

The table:









The chair (the rails are too close together):









The result as he knows it:









A side shot of the chair. It's a little skinny:









I attached the top with a few screws. You can deduce the construction of the side with this shot.









Make it safe & keep the rubber side down this weekend. I'll be back next week with some year-in-review posts and hopefully, a picture or two of some wood drums I'm currently building.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Children's Picnic Table*
> 
> This week in the shop, I got the chance to use up a few of the pine boards laying in the woodpile. My son got a picnic table out of the deal. The table is 24″ L, 11″ W & about 11″ H. You can catch a few other projects at www.woodshopcowboy.com.
> 
> ...


Nice table and chair for the young bloke. Great use of boards from the pile.


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*End of Summer Program*

The summer program wraps up today. This summer saw the return of the butterfly bench. Students took all four group projects home to their families. Notice the recurring butterfly motif from last go-round. I think I'll be making some linoleum stamps with this design on them at some point soon.








The drums have been finished - lovely group of students to work with. I used a circ saw & guide to cut the 1/2″ drum cases (4 sides). We also discovered a neat way to spray paint our smaller objects. I've been meaning to hang the smaller objects in the air to promote better spray technique. I'm mixed on the results, but I'm willing to keep tweaking the set up.








If anyone has any advice on building spray-booths/finishing rooms, I'd love to hear.








My students completed two chairs - one an original composition and another a refurbishment. The maker chair came out something exactly like this:








The "Mend" project came out as a stool. Another experiment in repetitive decoration - an autistic student drew the heart designs, then dotted the shapes with paint. I really enjoy this student's artistic work. I think he may become my go-to finish man for a painted pieces..








Until next time, make it safe & keep the rubber side down.


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *End of Summer Program*
> 
> The summer program wraps up today. This summer saw the return of the butterfly bench. Students took all four group projects home to their families. Notice the recurring butterfly motif from last go-round. I think I'll be making some linoleum stamps with this design on them at some point soon.
> 
> ...


I wish there were more programs like yours in schools across the country. Good work!


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*Don't Touch My Blue Suede Chair*

What a learning experience and I don't think I screwed this one up too bad….anyways, this and it's matching ottoman (still to do) will be my next project post & woodshopcowboy blog post.










-WW


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Don't Touch My Blue Suede Chair*
> 
> What a learning experience and I don't think I screwed this one up too bad….anyways, this and it's matching ottoman (still to do) will be my next project post & woodshopcowboy blog post.
> 
> ...


I'm changing out a water pump and a set of spark plugs. As soon as I am done I'll be over to check out that chair. lol
Then you can have a black and blue chair. lol

Nice job. Did you do a blog on the build? That should make momma very happy.


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Don't Touch My Blue Suede Chair*
> 
> What a learning experience and I don't think I screwed this one up too bad….anyways, this and it's matching ottoman (still to do) will be my next project post & woodshopcowboy blog post.
> 
> ...


LilRed -

Don't get me started on trying to keep that suede clean…I actually did the finally assembly inside my living room, as I needed to slice up some oak trim to clean the bottoms up and didn't want anything to go wrong.

As for a blog post, I took pics throughout, though not as many as I should. The cushion part is salvaged from an old office chair. I built the base & the suede re-fit. The legs are from Lowe's.

I will have a blog post which will be an in-progress as well as a project page. I'm just too excited having the thing actually looking like it did in my head. Had to share.

I'd pick you up for the visit, but CA is a little far for a TX boy. I've been listening to Jerry Jeff Walker's "LA Freeway" all day, so I'll leave you with the two best lines:

If I can just get off of this LA freeway without getting killed or caught….

&

love's a gift that's truly handmade, we've got something to believe in

-WW


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Don't Touch My Blue Suede Chair*
> 
> What a learning experience and I don't think I screwed this one up too bad….anyways, this and it's matching ottoman (still to do) will be my next project post & woodshopcowboy blog post.
> 
> ...


Hey, if an Arky right out of the Ozarks can find his way here, surely a Texan form Baja Arkansaw can. lol

My wife likes the Blue. Now she wants that color for the interior of her car. You Texans are always causing trouble for us Arkies. lol


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Don't Touch My Blue Suede Chair*
> 
> What a learning experience and I don't think I screwed this one up too bad….anyways, this and it's matching ottoman (still to do) will be my next project post & woodshopcowboy blog post.
> 
> ...


oops, double post


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*Boxes & Lockers*

My box-making student finished up this piece last week -










and I was able to build some supply lockers out of salvaged art crates.



















A few more pictures and a little bit more poetry on my teaching site: www.woodshopcowboy.com


----------



## Gpops (Dec 20, 2008)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Boxes & Lockers*
> 
> My box-making student finished up this piece last week -
> 
> ...


Love the hardware closure on the crate.


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Boxes & Lockers*
> 
> My box-making student finished up this piece last week -
> 
> ...


my lock will hold together better than yours. mine is for a simi truck with a six foot cheater. now i an too old and weak to unlock the storage cabinet


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

*Tool Box*

The new tool box at work.










It's not a pretty thing, but the design has a long gestation. Chris Schwarz has been promoting his conversion to hand tools for years now - and he finally documents the slow spiral in "The Anarchist's Tool Chest". He's got a book, I guess I have a blog. Either way, I decided on a 24″ by 18″ by 18″ dovetailed box. The moldings and bottoms were nailed and glued on, while the top has a split piano hinge as it's method of movement. Most of the dovetails are splined for strength (because I can't cut a tight dovetail) and I used a L-N low angle block plan to get the pins and tails even. I only used power tools for milling the wood.










Let's take a trip inside. First, a tool tray with a small selection of hammers, nail sets, wrenches, etc.










A chisel/gouge/trisquare rack,










a saw till,










and some places for hand plane storage.










Over the next few weeks, I will be attaching handles, finding some storage solution for safety glasses, paint & varnish and a chain to keep that lid from banging around. I'll keep you posted.

Make it safe & keep the rubber side down.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Tool Box*
> 
> The new tool box at work.
> 
> ...


nice build and nice direction you're heading (hand tools). at 24×18x18 it seems on the smaller size, but as long as it fits your needs it'll be just fine. I like the ruler molding (if it is indeed that) on the top - looks cool and can be real useful at times.


----------



## WhiskeyWaters (Dec 25, 2007)

WhiskeyWaters said:


> *Tool Box*
> 
> The new tool box at work.
> 
> ...


I made the molding on top from HD & lowe's yardsticks. If I was to do it again, I'd hit up one of the independent hardware stores here in Houston and make a local-only box.


----------

